# Morgan the snail &#x1f62d;



## Lucy Davies (May 4, 2020)

I lost my giant African land snail a few weeks ago - I don't really know why he died but he was smaller than his brother (Jordan) and he when I first got him he fell off my hand and the tip of his shell came off. R.I.P


----------

